# AK's from around the world



## Manticore

a Mursi warrior









Egypt





pak

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Manticore

Afganian

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Manticore

Azerbaijani











Romanian








Polish

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

Zastava M21












Zastava m70 bullpup

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

Poles 





-----------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

ANTIBODY said:


> Zastava M21



This looks nice, but isn't the sight placed too far behind?


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

A Free Syrian Army fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Widow

AK 47 is truely weapon of Mass Distruction. No other weapon has killed more than this one..


----------



## Devil Soul

Black Widow said:


> AK 47 is truely weapon of Mass Distruction. No other weapon has killed more than this one..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

polish











----

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Finland




Georgia-Russia





----








Sri Lanka




--

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A1Kaid

Most influential assault rifle in history, however some drawbacks of the Ak-47 is excessive recoil and vertical climb, if you see many of the Ak-47's used by rebels in the world they use the most basic of the Ak-47 without attachments such as fore-grips or recoil buffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xestan

Last Hope said:


> This looks nice, but isn't the sight placed too far behind?



Look closely, mate. It's adjustable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Xestan said:


> Look closely, mate. It's adjustable.



Yes it is, but it's placed too far back. In other terms, the butt of the AK seems to be huge for the rifle.


----------



## Xestan

Last Hope said:


> Yes it is, but it's placed too far back. In other terms, the butt of the AK seems to be huge for the rifle.



lol yeah! Someone forgot to fix it before putting it on display.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

I reckon 200 years from now, this rifle or some variant of it will still be as widespread as it is today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IND151

A1Kaid said:


> *Most influential assault rifle in history, however some drawbacks of the Ak-47 is excessive recoil and vertical climb, *if you see many of the Ak-47's used by rebels in the world they use the most basic of the Ak-47 without attachments such as fore-grips or recoil buffer.



that's why I used to avoid it if I could in IGI 

On TOPIC> AK-47 is one of the greatest assault rifles in history.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

the only Tunisian regiment uses AK ( Tunisia don't buy it it just take it from terrorist cold corps and arms smugglers ) the Mahari regiment desert division

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erhabi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jakashh

This looks like an Iraqi Tabuk designated marksman rifle.... or an RPK. Can't tell when the rest of the gun is hidden from view.


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GR!FF!N

Black Widow said:


> AK 47 is truely weapon of Mass Distruction. No other weapon has killed more than this one..



actually I think both Sword and Maxim Machine Gun has killed more..Actually Maxim Machine gun has credited more kill than any other gun,as it was used by all parties of almost all the wars from 1884 to korean war...


----------



## Abingdonboy

India:














In the hands of the CRPF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistan:





















Here are a few of my AKs..

Russian AK-47:





Hungarian AMD-65s:






Norinco Type-56:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sohailbarki

So for my favourite

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Doritos11

Tabuk sniper rifle
the same rifle the famous juba sniper used

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

&#1615;&#1615;Egypt

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

some pictures i took few months ago at the range

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

AK-47's for EVERYONE!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

How much the accuracy and range of ak-47 been improved?


----------



## RAMPAGE

saddam's gold plated ak


----------



## RAMPAGE

..................


----------



## Pyre

nice pics, great to see them from all over the world.


----------



## KS

sohailbarki said:


>



WTF WTF WTFFFFFFFF


----------



## Frogman

> WTF WTF WTFFFFFFFF


 Cross dressing militias in Liberia 

Liberia's cross-dressing soldiers. - Slate Magazine


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Prototype Russian AEK-971*


----------



## sohailbarki




----------



## Pyre




----------



## sohailbarki

Venezuela Army


----------



## senkakudefender

India :









(Sorry for Blur)


----------



## senkakudefender




----------



## sturmgewehr99

Why do all SSG high rankers have scruffy yet very kempt and short beards with pointy mustaches? My army uncles always managed to find time for shaving during exercises and even combat duties...even dry shaving.....even my grandpa never relaxed in this department.....and my grandpa is General Moinudeen Haider.


----------



## RazPaK

sturmgewehr99 said:


> Why do all SSG high rankers have scruffy yet very kempt and short beards with pointy mustaches? My army uncles always managed to find time for shaving during exercises and even combat duties...even dry shaving.....even my grandpa never relaxed in this department.....and my grandpa is General Moinudeen Haider.



They operate in FATA, so I'm guessing they have to look like local tribesmen.


----------



## fawwaxs




----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haseebullah

RazPaK said:


> They operate in FATA, so I'm guessing they have to look like local tribesmen.



Nah it something else. I have rarely seen even the SSG troops without these scruffy beards irrespective of where they are posted.


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Haseebullah said:


> Nah it something else. I have rarely seen even the SSG troops without these scruffy beards irrespective of where they are posted.



Many Spec Ops Teams are allowed free way in terms of appearance. As they operate from behind enemy lines, they have to be able to 'fit in'.

And experience from US Spec Ops in Afghanistan, many operators recommend that others grow beards. Its helps with:

1. be taken seriously by the tribals. they are more exposed to the locals than some other units, and require more help from them.
2. building friendships with counterparts. No foreigner is going to trust you if you can't respect his/her culture
3. They look good.

Spec Ops teams aren't composed of steroid infused all brawn no brains. These guys are the best and brightest. They are selected due to their brains, languages, and understanding of foreign cultures and traditions.


----------



## Anubis

Bangladesh


----------

